# Mind Candy Manor & The Outhouses - October 2013 (Pic heavy)



## mockingbird (Oct 19, 2013)

*Lets whack this beauty up*

Having the day off from work, called up a family member and off we went...
Well this place was done first titled little sword house by cachewoo in 2012, the plan was to meet up this weekend with Cachewoo himself and littleOz but due to work restraints was unable to commit this weekend, so I told LittleOz will check it during the week (day off).

*Meet up soon lads!*

I managed to track it down *EVENTUALLY* even if I did end up in someones garden first with the owners peering out at us, probably a lovely shock to see two guys with tripods and cameras... 
(we are not peeping toms I promise)  Afterall she wasn't to my taste.

The history I am keeping secret alot like the location, hope others do the same.

Many hours we spent inside this wonderful location, its certainly a treasure just for its architecture and bits and bobs, the tiny outhouses held alot more trinkets, but certainly an explore I would do again an again.


*Welcome to mind candy manor & the tiny outhouses, enjoy your stay please comeback again.*





IMGP2123 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2124 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2127 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*What a zip line*




IMGP2133 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2139 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2141 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2144 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2146 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2150 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2152 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2157 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2159 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2160 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2165 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2167 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2179 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2191 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2197 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2213 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*Wonder what these open such shiny shiny keys*




IMGP2215 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*Nathan was always a party devil look at the state of his room! honestly*




IMGP2230 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*Richard was very fond of his coffee, none of this sainsburys own brand tosh.*

*Still with me? good lets go back to the stairs got more to show you*




IMGP2151 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2134 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2162 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2196 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2155 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2211 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*What we need is a tiny tiny horse and we are set*




IMGP2221 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*Hard day exploring, lets put the self timer on an casually stand here*




IMGP2125 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*I think that Nathan left the bathroom running again, such a devil that kid.*




IMGP2166 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Thanks for looking! hope you enjoyed it.

*Mockingbird*


----------



## Catmandoo (Oct 19, 2013)

What a lovely place and report.


----------



## fannyadams (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow! That's a bit special. Love that window shot with the radiator and the creeping, red foliage trying to invade!


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 19, 2013)

Some great photos there and what a lovely place you have found.


----------



## skankypants (Oct 19, 2013)

Great report,cheers..


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 19, 2013)

lovely stuff, well done


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 19, 2013)

Amazing building thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 19, 2013)

That is unreal! 
Beautifully, beautifully photographed, and great write up!
Loving the chequer floor  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## MCrosbie (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice cheers for sharing


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 19, 2013)

Good to see you found it. Lovely shots of the place. Any sign of the sword while you were there?


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 19, 2013)

Really nice place this guys.....some excellent photos....cheers for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks alot everyone really appreciate your comments, I really loved this place and really glad its received such a nice reception from everyone  also check out littleoz's report on here ---- > http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=27483#.UmLZXnCsjLQ

He got some very interesting shots, an stuff I missed despite being in the place for ages.

Thanks again!


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 19, 2013)

excellent work


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 20, 2013)

Great report, love the humour!
Fantastic pics!
Made me smile the labelled coffee jars, reminded me of my old work place. staff would label their own jars, and get well pissed if anyone used their coffee!
Thanks..


----------



## Cachewoo (Oct 20, 2013)

Very tranquil  beautifully done. I love the views across the fields from this place.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks Cachewoo, I loved everything about the place, shame its all derelict and forgotten.


----------



## woodland pixie (Dec 22, 2013)

LUSH!!! Boys first on that zipline...I'll find some cushions for when you get stuck in the middle


----------



## NakedEye (Dec 23, 2013)

I like that place, nicely captured aswell cheers for posting


----------



## smiler (Dec 25, 2013)

Loved It, Thanks


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, excellent photography


----------

